# Standard SPS sicher abschalten



## Elektriko (7 April 2021)

Hallo zusammen

ich möchte gerne eure Meinung wissen.

2 Schütze in Reihe, von einem Standard SPS gesteuert.

Die Stromversorgung von der Standard SPS sicher abschalten

Ist diese eine sicher Abschaltung? 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 April 2021)

Meinst du, dass die Spannungsversorgung der Digitalausgänge abgeschaltet wird oder die der kompletten SPS?


----------



## Elektriko (8 April 2021)

Ich meinte die Spannungsversorgung von der kompletten SPS.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 April 2021)

Das halte ich für sehr ungewöhnlich und praxisfremd.


----------



## Captain Future (8 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das halte ich für sehr ungewöhnlich und praxisfremd.



Das halte ich auch für sehr ungewöhnlich.
Eigentlich schaltet man die Spannungsversorgung der Ausgänge ab und hält die SPS in Betrieb.
Wir schalten immer über das Notausrelais die Schütze ab und machen über die SPS nur die Meldung das der Notaus betätigt wurde bzw. betätigt ist.


----------



## Elektriko (8 April 2021)

Ist eine alte Maschine und sie benutzen die Signalen in der Standard SPS, und möchten nicht so viel ändern.


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2021)

Von Siemens gibt es dazu ein Dokument 
https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/632/39198632/att_903259/v8/39198632_Wiring_Example_de.pdf
Im Kapitel 6.1 wird es für die S7-300 beschrieben.

Vor vielen Jahren war das sichere Abschalten des Plus von Ausgangsbaugruppen im Prinzip Standard. Die Minus-Versorgung war nicht geschaltet.
Dazu gab es damals auch ein Dokument von Siemens.
Dann hat Siemens irgendwann ein Nachfolge-Dokument gebracht und es wurde P und M geschaltet.
Wenn man das nachträglich machen muss, dann kann das je nach Anlage und Verkabelung ein ganz schöner Aufwand sein.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Elektriko (8 April 2021)

Danke Dir, du hast mir sehr geholfen!

Noch eine Frage, in Sistema sollen wir die Standard SPS einfach weg lassen, oder Fehleranschluss auswählen....?

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2021)

Einfach Weglassen in der Sistema ist nicht ok.
Fehlerausschluss ist da schon besser.

Ich gehe meist einen anderen Weg bei Altanlagen:
Wo möglich ist das sichere Abschalten der Energien der beste Weg.
Also bei 400V eben 2 Gruppenschütze.
Bei Pneumatik sichere Befülleinheiten / Hauptventile
Bei Hydrauik sicheres Abschalten der Pumpe und oder sichere Hauptventile.

Somit habe ich keine Probleme mit Kennwerten für alte Aktoren.
Das sichere Abschalten der SPS-Karten hilft mir ja nur wenig, wenn ich keine Info über die nachfolgenden Aktoren habe.
Meist macht man solche Umbauten sowieso nur bei sehr alten Anlagen und da ist die max. Gebrauchsdauer der Sicherheitsbauteile von 20 Jahren ein Thema.
Und da ist es dann bei so einem Umbau z.B. deutlich weniger Aufwand ein paar Gruppenschütze einzubauen als alle Motorenschütze auszutauschen, da sie schon 20 Jahre alt sind.
Das selbe gilt bei Pneumatik und Hydraulik.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also bei 400V eben 2 Gruppenschütze.


Rückführkreis der Schütze nicht vergessen ( zur Erkennung verklebter Schütze )


----------



## Elektriko (8 April 2021)

Danke nochmals. Ich kenne die Werte von den Schützen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 April 2021)

Sind das jetzt zwei Schütze in Reihe geschaltet für einen Antrieb?


----------



## Elektriko (8 April 2021)

Ja, 2 Schütze


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 April 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ja, 2 Schütze



Kannst du diese Frage einmal vollständig beantworten:


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sind das jetzt zwei Schütze in Reihe geschaltet für einen Antrieb?


----------



## Elektriko (8 April 2021)

In meiner ersten Nachricht habe ich es schon erklärt


----------



## Elektriko (8 April 2021)

Ich kenne die Werte von den Schützen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 April 2021)

Edit:
Falschen Text gepostet


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Rückführkreis der Schütze nicht vergessen ( zur Erkennung verklebter Schütze )



Selbstverfreilich 
Und natürlich auch Ventile mit Stellungsüberwachung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und natürlich auch Ventile mit Stellungsüberwachung.



Selbstverfreilich auch dieses


----------



## Elektriko (14 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich schreibe hier um ein neuen Post nicht zu erstellen.
Es geht auch auf Standard SPS.

Mit 2 Standard SPS könnte ich theoretisch ein PLd Kategorie 3 erreichen, richtig? (Zusammen mit 2 kanalig Not-Halt + 2 Schütze mit Rückführkreis)

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Mit 2 Standard SPS könnte ich theoretisch ein PLd Kategorie 3 erreichen, richtig? (Zusammen mit 2 Not-Halt und 2 Schütze mit Rückführkreis)



Selbstverständlich.
Einfach mal Sistema nehmen und die sicherheitstechnischen Kennwerte eintragen.
Anschließend noch den Validierungsprozess für sichere Software durchlaufen und die Dokumentation dazu erstellen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Mit 2 Standard SPS könnte ich theoretisch ein PLd Kategorie 3 erreichen, richtig?


Das würde ich gerne mal genauer erklärt bekommen ...


----------



## Elektriko (14 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich.
> Einfach mal Sistema nehmen und die sicherheitstechnischen Kennwerte eintragen.
> Anschließend noch den Validierungsprozess für sichere Software durchlaufen und die Dokumentation dazu erstellen.


Danke Dir


----------



## Elektriko (14 Juli 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das würde ich gerne mal genauer erklärt bekommen ...


Ist nur eine Frage, nicht etwas dass ich machen möchte. 
Ich habe gedacht, 2 SPS sind 2 CPUs, dannach ein 2 kanalig Nothalt (ein Kanal pro SPS, und ein Schütz pro SPS)
Ist die Redundanz nicht gewährleistet?
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ist nur eine Frage, nicht etwas dass ich machen möchte.
> Ich habe gedacht, 2 SPS sind 2 CPUs, dannach ein 2 kanalig Nothalt (ein Kanal pro SPS, und ein Schütz pro SPS)
> Ist die Redundanz nicht gewährleistet?
> Was denkt ihr?


Das ist aber nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ist nur eine Frage, nicht etwas dass ich machen möchte.
> Ich habe gedacht, 2 SPS sind 2 CPUs, dannach ein 2 kanalig Nothalt (ein Kanal pro SPS, und ein Schütz pro SPS)
> Ist die Redundanz nicht gewährleistet?
> Was denkt ihr?


Schau dir einfach die Vorschriften und Normen für das Erstellen von sicherer Software an.
Dann merkst du sehr schnell, welcher Aufwand dahinter steckt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Juli 2021)

Ich hatte tatsächlich befürchtet, dass es in die Richtung gehen würde ...

@TE:
Mal abgesehen, dass du so niemals irgend etwas Sinnvolles, Brauchbares und vor Allem Zulassungsfähiges zusammengestrickt bekommst - was spricht denn für dich gegen eine F-Steuerung (mal abgesehen, dass die sinnvoll, brauchbar, Zulassungsfähig und außerdem mit Sicherheit auch noch günstiger als dein angedachtes Konstrukt ist) ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Elektriko (14 Juli 2021)

Ich kenne, benutze und werde weiter nutzen Sicherheit-relais, Sicherheit SPS und so weiter.
Ich habe nur mich gefragt, was würde es mit 2 SPS passiert.  Warum könnten wir nicht 2 SPS als Redundanz/Diversität Logik nutzen, anstatt 1 Sicher SPS mit 2 CPUs.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juli 2021)

Benutz bitte mal die Suchfunktion hier im Forum.
Die Diskussion gab es schon mal.


----------



## Elektriko (14 Juli 2021)

Ja, stimmt, sorry, ich habe geglaubt dass die Diskussion war bei mir mit Kollegen von der Arbeit, und ich mochte eure Meinung wissen, aber du hast Recht, war hier im Forum 🙈 (alt zu werden.....)


----------



## Spassbass (16 Juli 2021)

@Larry Laffer 

Ich kann bestätigen dass dies mit 2 Standard SPSn möglich ist. Wurde in meiner ehemaligen Firma so praktiziert, mit Sistema berechnet und auch von der BG abgenommen.
Ganz so einfach wie es der TE beschreibt ist es allerdings nicht.

Die Vorraussetzungen waren zum einen 2 verschiedene SPS Typen (um die diversität sicher zu stellen). Zum anderen wurden die Sicherheitssignale (Not-Halt, Schutztüren etc.) von beiden SPSn eingelesen. Eine war die Standard SPS die den normalen Steuerungsablauf übernommen hat und einen Teil der Aktoren geschalten hat. Die 2. SPS diente als Redundanz SPS. Diese hat alle sicherheitstechnisch wichtigen Signale von der 1. SPS geschickt bekommen und hat dann dementsprechend Plausibilitätsvergeliche etc. gemacht und falls alles gute war den zustäzlichen Aktor freigegeben.

Das dies auch Zulässig ist haben wir letztes Jahr bei einer Schulung
Auslegung und Validierung sicherer Steuerungen nach EN ISO 13849​bestätigt bekommen, und hierzu auch ein Beispiel berechnet.


----------



## Elektriko (16 Juli 2021)

Spassbass schrieb:


> @Larry Laffer
> 
> Ich kann bestätigen dass dies mit 2 Standard SPSn möglich ist. Wurde in meiner ehemaligen Firma so praktiziert, mit Sistema berechnet und auch von der BG abgenommen.
> Ganz so einfach wie es der TE beschreibt ist es allerdings nicht.
> ...


So habe ich gedacht. 

Natürlich es lohnt sich nicht, heute kann man schon ein Sicherheitsrelais/F-SPS fertig kaufen, und Geld/Zeit/Platz sparen, aber meine Frage war: "warum nicht?"

Danke für diene Antwort


----------



## ownster (16 Juli 2021)

War das bei der Sinumerik Reihe bis vor kurzem nicht sowieso Standard
Ein Teil der Safety auf der CPU 317 der zweite Idente Teil im Zyklus Safe.

Da ist doch auch keine Failsafe CPU drin


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juli 2021)

ownster schrieb:


> War das bei der Sinumerik Reihe bis vor kurzem nicht sowieso Standard
> Ein Teil der Safety auf der CPU 317 der zweite Idente Teil im Zyklus Safe.
> 
> Da ist doch auch keine Failsafe CPU drin


???

Natürlich ist in der Sinumerik 840D sl eine F-CPU drin.


----------



## Windoze (16 Juli 2021)

In dem Bild steht ja auch "NEU" bei der F-PLC.
Vorher war es wirklich so. Ein Programm auf der Standard-CPU und ein Programm im NC-Teil. Die Ergebnisse wurden dann im Hintergrund verglichen.


----------



## ownster (16 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Natürlich ist in der Sinumerik 840D sl eine F-CPU drin.
> 
> ...


Edith:
Muss mich korrigieren, bei der 840 d sl ist eine 317 F verbaut.
Allerdings wird der F Teil nicht genutzt.
Die Safety ist an der PLC im Standard teil Programmiert und in der NC im Zyklus Safe


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juli 2021)

Beitrag gelöscht, ich glaube hier trifft zuviel Halbwissen aufeinander


----------

